# Ariens Hand Warmer Toggle Switch Boot



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

For those interested, here is the info for a rubber boot to cover the hand warmer toggle, it s a Philmore BAT Handle Toggle Switch Boot, Part Number 30-1320, the thread size for the switch is 15/32-32. The boot was $1.90 at the place I bought it from. 

https://www.google.com/search?site=&...87.mUYC___kNFc


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

I actually went through the same mess..  I went to the point where I pulled the switch - got the manufacturer of the switch so I could get the correct thread size. Then I called Allied Electronics and wound up getting a pair of these toggle boots sent as a Sample  Gotta love FREE! And it fits perfect! 

They cost $3.45 if you had to buy them 

APM HEXSEAL - 50154 25 - Switch Accessories/Modular Parts - Sealing Boots/Screws/Washers - Allied Electronics


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I got mine on ebay. 

Apm Hexseal 3 PK Waterproof Bat Toggle Switch Boots USA Best Quality | eBay

I also have one on my light switch I installed.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I put a light switch on mine too. Need to get another boot. Thanks for posting alternative sources and information.


----------

